
Inside the CIA’s black site torture room - guuz
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2017/oct/09/cia-torture-black-site-enhanced-interrogation
======
totalZero
One of my favorite books is "The Lucifer Effect" by Philip Zimbardo, who ran
the Stanford Prison Experiment and was called in as an expert witness in a
2004 court martial on Abu Ghraib. By his logic, it's not hard to argue that
higher-ups share complicity for some of the abuses that occur, for the simple
fact that they establish and administer a social and procedural environment
that condones, permits, or overlooks prisoner abuse instances as well as the
behavior that leads up to them.

